# YTM or Div Yield re expected future payments



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

In my spreadsheet that tracks everything I plan out my anticipated income for the next 12 months, For bond ETF's am I correct in using Dividend Yield for purposes of this or should I be using YTM


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

robfordlives said:


> In my spreadsheet that tracks everything I plan out my anticipated income for the next 12 months, For bond ETF's am I correct in using Dividend Yield for purposes of this or should I be using YTM


If it's for examining your _"income"_ for 12 months, I wouldn't use either YTM or Dividend Yield. I would use the present distribution amount.

ltr


----------

